# JEditorPane und html Datei



## morad (9. Sep 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kann mir jemand helfen?

ich habe ne Datei in meine PC und heisst xxx.html
ich will mittels java diese Datei aufrufen und öffnen ohne JEditorPane
gibt s vielleicht diese möglichkeint

ich danke euch.


----------



## Ariol (9. Sep 2007)

Was willste denn mit der Datei machen?


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2007)

will ich es öffnen
aber danke schön habe ich gefunden und zwar mit 

Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(C:/Programme/Internet Explorer  D:/......)


----------



## Beni (11. Sep 2007)

Schau dir mal die Klasse "java.awt.Desktop" an, die kann den Standard-Browser des Systemes aufrufen :wink:


----------

